

Show HN: Deals Of Scale. Coupons that scale with interest. - a904guy
http://www.dealsofscale.com/

======
zonkey
Just watched the How it works video. When the coupon increases as more people
use it, doesn't that hurt the merchant? Or is the goal to just get more people
to buy?

